#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Hartverzachten...

## mrz

Kun je waarde geven aan iets kleins? waar je door de pijn aan voorbij zou gaan?
Doen alsof je sterk bent, en zelf iedereen laten staan

Goede bedoelingen totaal mislopen
Omdat ze iedereen en jou bedrogen

Dat geldt voor mij en iedereen
Voor je het weet ben je zelf gemeen

Niet in de zin van echt kwaad doen,
Maar het goede gewoon niet zien, en terugdenken aan toen

Ik hoorde zonet gedachten, geen contact maken was haar gedachte sortof ontkrachten  :frons: 

Gewoon dwars door de pijn heen
Lief blijven voor iedereen

Dat is een opgave voor mij voor elke dag
Dat iedereen dat kan en mag!  :grote grijns: 

 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Is het hartverzachten of hardverzachten?


.

----------


## mrz

Lol!  :grote grijns: 

Hardhartverzachten! :P

Ik vindt mezelf die een houten kruis bij Leger Des Heils cadeau doet liever dan psychiatrie die me daarna in daklozenopvang wilde stoppen en huidige (kan beter mensen) buren waar ik NU woon.

Blikje 7up verdwaald wat ik zonet onderweg bij kruispunt tegenkwam is dan wel wat hartverzachtend.  :grote grijns: 

:P

----------

